# 2012 IFBB New York Pro Complete Results



## Arnold (May 21, 2012)

*2012 IFBB New York Pro Complete Results – All six contests*

A record 109 IFBB competitors competing here in New York at the Tribeca Performing Arts Center, in six IFBB pro contests. Here are the complete results from these contests.

2012 IFBB NY Pro Mens Open Bodybuilding Results

1. Cedric McMillan
2. Johnnie Jackson
3. Steve Kuclo
4. Juan Morel
5. Jonathan Delarosa
6. Vaughan Ettienne
7. Tomas Bures
8. Mohammed Touri
9. Jeff Long
10. Sean Allan
11. Wendell Floyd

2012 IFBB NY Pro Mens 212lbs and Under Bodybuilding Results

1. Kevin English
2. Sami Alhaddad
3. Jose Raymond
4. Marco Rivera
5. Gaetana Cisternino
6. Mboya Edwards
7. Raul Carrasco
8. Nathan DeTracy
9. Milton Holloway
10. Panexce Pierre
11. Luis Santiago
12. Luis Santa
13. Naor Ziv

2012 IFBB NY Pro Mens Physique Results

1. Mark Wingson
2. Collin Humphrey
3. Eddie Baird
4. Angelo Morasca
5. Anthony Scotti
6. Douglas Peaney
7. Ryan Hughes
8. Matthew Acton
9. Craig Capurso
10. Angel Cordero

2012 IFBB NY Pro Bikini Results

1. India Paulino
2. Jaime Baird
3. Yeshaira Robles
4. Abby Burrows
5. Diana Graham
6. Taylor Matheny
7. Tawna Eubanks
8. Jessica Arevalo
9. Juliana Daniell
10. Talia Terese
11. Kristy Robbins
12. Heather Nappi
13. Bernadett Matassa
14. Kristal Martin
15. Skye Taylor
16. Cecile Palacios
16. Janet Harding
16. Melinda Janiszweski
16. Sandy Avelar

2012 IFBB NY Pro Figure Results

1. Candice Keene
2. Heather Dees
3. Ava Cowan
4. Monica Specking
5. Candice John
6. Andrea Cantone
7. Aleisha Hart
8. Tara Scotti
9. Allison Frahn
10. Mona Muresan
11. Angela Mraz
12. Jacqueline Hoppe
13. Caroline Hernandez
14. Maria Luisa Baeza-Diaz
15. Melisa Brooke Erickson
16. Angelica Nebbia
16. Eleni Plakitsi
16. Elizabeth Maurice
16. Ginette Delhaes
16. Katherynne Ramirez
16. Laura Tolonen
16. Leah Berti
16. Melanie Becker De Palma
16. Patrice Vignola
16. Ryan Hays-Althoff
16. Thea Erichsen
16. Tiffany Archer
16. Yolando Sauri

2012 IFBB NY Pro Womens Physique Results

1. Juliana Malacarne
2. Teresita Morales
3. Penpraghai Tiangngok
4. Ayanna Carroll
5. Joele Smith
6. Jennifer Smythe
7. Melissa DiBernardo
8. Carrie Simmons
9. Jennifer Hernandez
10. Stacy Simons-McDowell
11. Jane Santos
*12. Jillian Reville* (IronMagLabs Athlete)
13. Marilena Echohawk
14. Karen Gatto
15. Cassandra Floyd
16. Aurelia Grozajova
16. Dana Linn Bailey
16. Dayana Cadeau
16. Debbie Barrable-Leung
16. Heather Grace
16. Laura Boisacq
16. Louise Rogers
16. Maria Allegro
16. Marina Lopez
16. Michelle Blank
16. Nathalie Falk
16. Petra Mertl
16. Rose Anne Duvigneaud
16. Tammy Patnode


----------



## JillyRev (May 22, 2012)

It was a great show! So many great people! and the crowd! omg like no other! i love the home crowd!


----------



## Ezskanken (May 22, 2012)

Where's the best place to check out the athletes?


----------



## sassy69 (May 22, 2012)

*http://gallery.rxmuscle.com/index.php?contest=28&year=541*

You may need to log in after viewing a couple of the photo links tho.


----------



## Ezskanken (May 22, 2012)

I figured that would be the best place, I might as well create an account.  I get a little pissy when they cut me off from looking at pictures, lol!  Thanks Sassy!


----------



## sassy69 (May 22, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> I figured that would be the best place, I might as well create an account.  I get a little pissy when they cut me off from looking at pictures, lol!  Thanks Sassy!



Eh, its a small price to avoid the annoyance of that. Its annoying when I'm logged into the forums and still have to relogin to the galleries. But like I said, small price for good pix!


----------



## Arnold (May 22, 2012)

JillyRev said:


> It was a great show! So many great people! and the crowd! omg like no other! i love the home crowd!



I don't know what they fuck the judges want, you took 12th and Dana Linn Bailey did not even place, well 16th... wow.


----------



## Curt James (May 22, 2012)

^^^^ Judging has been all over the map in WPD. smh


----------



## Curt James (May 22, 2012)

Sami Al Haddad got the shaft in the 212 class.


----------



## Ezskanken (May 22, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Sami Al Haddad got the shaft in the 212 class.



I can clearly see a difference, I wonder what put English in front?


----------



## Curt James (May 22, 2012)

^^^^ Some say the fact that he manages/works at the gym owned by the show's promoter, Steve Weinberger. _Kinda sorta nepotism._


----------



## fit4life (May 22, 2012)

JillyRev said:


> It was a great show! So many great people! and the crowd! omg like no other! i love the home crowd!


You look great Jilly, freaking shredded and impressive all around but loved the side tricep pose!  keep killin' it.


----------



## Ezskanken (May 22, 2012)

Curt James said:


> ^^^^ Some say the fact that he manages/works at the gym owned by the show's promoter, Steve Weinberger. _Kinda sorta nepotism._





That is BS!  Straight up f**ked!  I hope judging doesn't come down to who you know, instead of how hard you worked...


----------



## Ezskanken (May 22, 2012)

Yes, Jilly you looked amazing!


----------



## Curt James (May 22, 2012)

Prince said:


> I don't know what they fuck the judges want, *you took 12th and Dana Linn Bailey did not even place, well 16th*... wow.









Jillian Reville






Dana Linn Bailey


----------



## Curt James (May 22, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> That is BS!  Straight up f**ked!  I hope judging doesn't come down to who you know, instead of how hard you worked...



This wasn't an NPC or an IFBB show, but a friend told me about a show they attended where the photographer's _wife _was competing and she was obviously given a gift due to her relationship with the official photog. 

Even Arnold can be considered guilty of a win by association if you look at it a certain way. He was friends with or did business with just about every judge on the 1980 Olympia panel. Bill Pearl did the honorable thing and bowed out as a judge because he was close friends with Olympia contender Chris Dickerson.

And then Franco in 1981 -- win by association or what I call _legend status_, the judges give the title out based on past performance rather than the competitor's appearance on the day of the show.


----------



## fit4life (May 22, 2012)

^^Great pic of Jilly and Dana.  Dana has an 8 pack, awesome.


----------



## Curt James (May 22, 2012)

^^^^ Tons more pics available at the link Sassy provided! *IronMagLabs* sponsors that site, btw.



sassy69 said:


> *http://gallery.rxmuscle.com/index.php?contest=28&year=541
> *
> You may need to log in after viewing a couple of the photo links tho.


----------



## fit4life (May 22, 2012)

had to log in after i got booted out after a few pics. Thanks to all for keeping us informed about the bodybuilding events going on. And Sami Al Haddad did get the shaft and wonder why Dana did not place higher?


----------



## easymoneymike (May 22, 2012)

212 results have to be the worst judging I've ever seen.  I dunno if there was any dirty business going on but if I was Kevin I wouldn't count on anything for Christmas cause he's clearly got his gift for the year.  Anyone with any sense can look at the Top 3 placings and see he shouldn't have been 1st or even 2nd.  I think all these years of Kevin cutting to 202 for shows has caused some serious issues with his body.  He looked bad at the O but somehow still won and he looked even worse here but still managed to win.


----------



## easymoneymike (May 22, 2012)

Who would you pick?


----------



## sassy69 (May 22, 2012)

One thing about NPC / IFBB judging .. never boring!


----------



## fit4life (May 23, 2012)

first place womens physique Juliana Malacarne.


----------



## fit4life (May 23, 2012)




----------



## fit4life (May 23, 2012)

1st place physique Mark Wingson


----------



## fit4life (May 23, 2012)

first place NY pro division Kevin English


----------



## fit4life (May 23, 2012)

IronMagLabs athlete - Jillian Reville IFBB NY pro division 12th place


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 24, 2012)

Jilly, you looked incredible. 12th?? WTF???


----------



## Diesel618 (May 24, 2012)

So how about Cedric McMillan??? Next top tier guy???


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 25, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> So how about Cedric McMillan??? Next top tier guy???



Absolutely. He is training under Dante Trudel (DC Training) and Dante says he has Olympia genetics and work ethic.


----------



## easymoneymike (May 25, 2012)

The only thing that might hold him back is if he is still committed to his military duties.  I'm not sure if he is still active in the forces or not, but that could hold him back from getting all the way to the top.  From the looks of it, if he can make any where near the same improvements he made since last years NY pro he will be a major player for years to come if he can come in slightly sharper.


----------



## Diesel618 (May 26, 2012)

You never know what you can believe or not, but I've read in multiple places that he uses low doses by IFBB standards so if that's true I think we could see him really start becoming a force to be reckoned with on any stage.


----------

